# The billion little things that make a beekeeper's life easier



## StingerMcStung (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for taking the time to post that! Those things that most of us will all learn eventually, save heartache in the beginning.

That pheromone hive-tool and insert frame with no-squish are great tips to a no-bee'er.

Thank you,

Mark


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

hey I just learned number 3 last weekend when I saw the guy do it and he explained why I was like  why didn't I think of that. # 5 works great if you have straight comb. If you like to swim against the current and run a bunch of foundationless your first yr against everyones advice, it's a good way to roll the queen as sometimes they only fit back together like a jig saw puzzle. # 6 Can't believe I never thought about that, but then again see my problems with number 5 LOL Oh why oh why did I try running a bunch of foundationless from the gate? LOL


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Harley Craig said:


> ...as sometimes they only fit back together like a jig saw puzzle. # 6 Can't believe I never thought about that, but then again see my problems with number 5 LOL Oh why oh why did I try running a bunch of foundationless from the gate? LOL


If that is the case, then once you have the 9 in there (which will be in the original orientation and placements in relation to each other, use your hive tool in a twisting motion between the side of the box and that second frame to force the whole stack back to their original positions, then re-insert the first frame where it was to start with.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Don't feed your package too much syrup or they may swarm! When they start storing it, remove the feeder. Watch conditions and feed if they need it again. 

Don't feed syrup with an entrance feeder (boardman), but instead put water in that feeder and place in entrance.

Keep a cool whip bowl with you to scrape wax into and another one for propolis.

Get your kids and other family members involved!

Take notes because you will forget.

Make a jig to use for frame or box assembly.

Always wear a veil or at least a mosquito head net tucked into shirt. A baseball cap may keep the veil off your face.

Only scrape the propolis off certain areas........ the shoulders of the frames so they fit together, the "rail" that the frame ears rest on, bottom of frame ear. Clean up is easy in cold weather as the equipment not being used can be scraped easily when the propolis is cold.

When painting hive boxes, thread them on a pole between two ladders. The boxes can be rotated easily.

Learn when your area has flows and dearth time.

If a beekeeper dies, don't forget to tell his bees.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Bee Bliss said:


> If a beekeeper dies, don't forget to tell his bees.


That's a classic! I am mostly posting here so i can stay in the loop, get notification when this gets updated. 
Thanks all!


----------



## michkel (Dec 1, 2012)

This is a great thread! opcorn:


----------



## Mr wannabee (Mar 13, 2015)

Great ideas!! Keep them coming. Might save newbies like me some grief


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Bee Bliss said:


> If a beekeeper dies, don't forget to tell his bees.


Tell them any important life event. I do. Sounds crazy but something about it satisfies my soul.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I would add that you should pay attention to what's going on at the entrance of each hive. Correlating what you see there with what you find inside gives incredible insight into your colony just by watching them come and go.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Ravenseye said:


> Tell them any important life event. I do. Sounds crazy but something about it satisfies my soul.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telling_the_bees


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Just bumping this up to see if some of the veterans will chime in with some more of the little things that make a big difference. Because right now it only looks like there are 24 not billions.......

25. Work the hives from behind.
26. Hive stands higher than 12" result in hives too tall to comfortably work by end of flow.
27. A watch is just a sting target, especially under the band. Take it off, you don't have time to check it anyway
28. A grease pencil to write on the hive top to note hive conditions is priceless on the next inspection.
29. Paper towels stuffed in the entrance work just fine for closing the bees in for one night or day.

But what I really want to hear are those things that you do every day that save you steps and time and stings.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

Assume the unexpected. Try to have a least a couple spare supers. One empty, and one with drawn comb or foundation. If you find the queen or queen cells, you can easily set either aside ( in the empty) and continue with whatever you were doing, or pause and figure out "What am I going to do now?". Spare frames can go back in, as needed, or fill out a queen cell nuc, or replace a full frame for needed space, or...

At the 2 week package "3 in 1" inspection: remove two outer frames, slide three more over to the outside(in a block). 1) Remove a middle frame & check for brood. Maybe you'll spot the queen. 2) Check for supercedure cells. 3) Insert "brood boost" frame of emerging brood. Slide the 3 frames back against the middle, put 1 more back in, and close it up. You've just checked on your queen, checked for queen cells, and given them a much needed brood boost, with very minimal disruption.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Read the combs with the sun behind you, just like reading a book. It keeps the light out of your eyes and into the cells so you can read the story more clearly.


----------



## Paul Reyes (Aug 14, 2014)

Some great points here, thanks for sharing. 

Let me share two more...

- Before handling bees, do not use any sweet smelling cologne, hair spray or any other products. The odor may irritate the bees or attract them.

- If a bee does get into your clothing, squeeze it in the clothing or walk away from the hives and open up your clothing to allow the bee to escape.


----------



## VikingJim (Apr 26, 2015)

I would add - Listen. Watching combined with listening to the bees can give you some insight into what is happening in the hive. Once you can associate sounds with circumstances, you can notice any changes and take any necessary action or not. Besides, it's music


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

Great points! Watch & listen, before & after an inspection. Then you can equate the two.

After decades, I can pretty much tell (99% of the time) what is going on inside, by what is happening at the entrance. Especially with numerous established colonies to compare.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

> A grease pencil to write on the hive top to note hive conditions is priceless on the next inspection.


I use a strip of duct tape and a paint pen. Lasts all year and won't wash off or fade.


----------



## Qdman (Mar 14, 2015)

Newb here, so I have nothing to add but my thanks to those who are sharing their knowledge.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

A billion? Really? That's all I will say.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

When a soon to be beekeeper places their first equipment order, order at least 3 hive tools. That will get you through the first month of beekeeping. On the 2nd order, get more. Clothes dryers eat socks, but I don't know what eats hive tools. I just know I have one or two of whatever they are.


----------



## linn (Nov 19, 2010)

Put your baseball cap on backwards. Then put your veil on. This will keep your long hair away from your face and eyes.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> A billion? Really? That's all I will say.


Well, ok then The 300. Wait wasn't that a movie.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

linn said:


> Put your baseball cap on backwards. Then put your veil on. This will keep your long hair away from your face and eyes.


Hmmm I put mine in forwards under the ventilated hat and veil, it helps keep the front tilted up.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

jbeshearse said:


> Hmmm I put mine in forwards under the ventilated hat and veil, it helps keep the front tilted up.


yup after your first time you do a cut out the requires looking up, you will put a hat on brim forward after that to keep the screen off of your face


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

jbeshearse said:


> Well, ok then The 300. Wait wasn't that a movie.


I don't know why you put a number on it at all. And I disagreed with a couple you Posted. But I didn't want to argue, so I didn't Post what I wrote. What's a billion between friends?


----------



## Fergus (Jan 27, 2015)

Watch the entrance, if the girls are bringing in pollen the queen is inside the hive, you don't need to dig around inside in attempt to locate her. Step away and let bees be bees.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> I don't know why you put a number on it at all. And I disagreed with a couple you Posted. But I didn't want to argue, so I didn't Post what I wrote. What's a billion between friends?


I won't argue please post em. I need to learn how to make my life easier. 

So no number.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

bees bringing in pollen is no indication of being queen right. just an old wives tale. this is what bees do. when they stop bringing in pollen there is none available or they are dead.


----------



## erikebrown (Oct 27, 2014)

jbeshearse said:


> 5. Slide frames back in by sliding the endbars against the adjoining frame instead of placing the frame in boax and sliding it against the adjoining frame. Crush less bees this way


Thanks for the great post - my first year so really appreciate this list. I don't quite understand #5. Can you explain what you mean another way for me? Thanks again.

Erik


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

erikebrown said:


> Thanks for the great post - my first year so really appreciate this list. I don't quite understand #5. Can you explain what you mean another way for me? Thanks again.
> 
> Erik


As you place a frame back into its slor. Scrub the edge of the end bars against the frame you are placing it against. Think about it this way, if you place the frame all the way down on the frame rest and then slide it against the frame beside it, you trap bees between the end bars and crush them. If yo scrub the end bars together as you slide the frame back in, it forces the bees off the adjoining end bar so they get out of the way and don't get crushed. That is how I do it, maybe Mark has a better suggestion......

And good luck


----------



## beecole (Nov 25, 2011)

Never use anything on the "sticky-board" that has a SCENT. It interferes with the communication pheremone in the brood boxes.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

jbeshearse said:


> it forces the bees off the adjoining end bar so they get out of the way and don't get crushed. That is how I do it, maybe Mark has a better suggestion......
> 
> And good luck


Not something I worry about. I'm cruel that way. 

Placing the boxes diagonally across the up turned telescoping cover allows honey to drip down into the grass. I did that at a Beewellness Workshop this last year and got corrected by an Ontario Apiary Inspector. He said to set the supers in the cover, not across them. I don't use telescoping covers and I usually stand supers on end, sometimes on top of hives next door to the one I am working.

"For whole hive inspections, remove all but the bottom box to your "stack"." I don't automatically do that. It depends. What are you looking for? Disease? Queen presence and assessment of quality? Number of frames of brood to see how many can be taken away?

I don't know. I don't really have any "little things that make a beekeeper's life easier". I just do it. It's work. Good work. Work I choose to do. But I really don't buy the multiple hive tool idea. I have never seen a hive tool set off a bee hive.

That's all.


----------



## BeezWild (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm with Qdman...newbee here as well and thanks for sharing those things that your experience has taught you along the way. 

Only thing I can even possibly add is that I saw a YouTube video from a bk back east about installing new packages. He placed the travel box in the bottom after removing about five frames and just let the girls come out on their own. Easy-peasy! SO much less upsetting to the girls than shaking them all out. When I saw that, it was definitely a moment of :doh:


----------



## mbevanz (Jul 23, 2012)

When you think you are finished with a hive, step back and look closely at it. Is everything in order. 
Important to do every time. We often forget things.


----------



## VikingJim (Apr 26, 2015)

Remember to take the hive tool out of your back pocket before getting in the truck, or sitting on the furniture. arrrhggg!


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

That first patty that goes on first thing in spring not only provides nourishment to the hive. It also gives you the ability to find queenless units or problem queens simply by watching how the party is consumed. 
we only target problem hives early days in spring and this trick throws is that red flag.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

BeezWild said:


> I'm with Qdman...newbee here as well and thanks for sharing those things that your experience has taught you along the way.
> 
> Only thing I can even possibly add is that I saw a YouTube video from a bk back east about installing new packages. He placed the travel box in the bottom after removing about five frames and just let the girls come out on their own. Easy-peasy! SO much less upsetting to the girls than shaking them all out. When I saw that, it was definitely a moment of :doh:


Until they don't come out of the package and start building comb in it. Just rip the screen and dump them in. Then you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## ginkgo (Apr 26, 2013)

Brad Bee said:


> When a soon to be beekeeper places their first equipment order, order at least 3 hive tools. That will get you through the first month of beekeeping. On the 2nd order, get more. Clothes dryers eat socks, but I don't know what eats hive tools. I just know I have one or two of whatever they are.


Paint your hive tool a nice bright white, yellow, or shocking pink, so it's easy to find. While you're about it, paint the hammer, the fence stretchers, your favorite wrench . . . and whatever the neighbor borrows.


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

When your done for the day or if you have been in a diseased hive after your done place the end of you hive tool down into your smoker and squeeze the bellows a few times to clean it up and help stop the transfer of diseases.

When approaching a swarm of unkown origin, place your hand near the cluster before disturbing them. This will give you some indication of their temperament at the moment, some swarms can be quite defensive if they have been clustered in the open for any length of time.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

For those who need extra hive tools because they seem to disappear, it's easy to find them back. Just mow the grass. The mower will tell you where you dropped that hive tool this time, and next time grass will be short enough you can see it. After two or three mower blades (far more expensive than hive tools), you will get into the habit of mowing first.


----------



## Pete O (Jul 13, 2013)

My hives are on top of cinder blocks and a pairs of parallel 2x4's; with a mirror and flashlight I can easily look up at the bottom of the lower deep without disturbing the hive. This way I can see if the bees have moved to the upper deep or are still active in the lower deep.

Of course you can expect to drop your hive tool on the mirror and break it. Also, my hive tool is partially covered with permanent reflective orange tape- you can't miss it; even at night it will show up quickly with a flashlight.


----------



## chickenia (Apr 13, 2012)

It would be mighty helpful to us newbee's to have a list of what to ''look *for*'' at the entrance of the hive.....


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I try to correlate what my entrance activity is compared to what I see inside. But, some entrance things to look for are:

- Few bees, at least compared to other hives close by (assuming you have colonies to compare to)
- Robbing with activity such as confrontations at the entrance, etc.
- Lot's of dead bees or larvae being pulled out
- Aggressive activity from guard bees (hot hive or maybe being bothered by critters)
- Crawling bees, especially with deformed wings

These are some of the things I look for or notice. For example, I have a dwindling colony right now that is queenright but she is on the verge of me replacing her. I have NO queen cells right now but I have very little brood. Hives on either side look entirely different with strong laying patterns and respectable brood. Two minutes of observation, and I can tell that something is different about that colony and based on what I see at the front door, I'd be looking at that colony sooner than later and I'd look at it hard. 

Entrance activity observations, in my opinion, do NOT take the place of regular inspections but they can give hunches that can help a beekeeper out.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

chickenia said:


> It would be mighty helpful to us newbee's to have a list of what to ''look *for*'' at the entrance of the hive.....


Look for bees leaving and coming back. Determining anything merely by entrance activity is problematic, especially for beginners. I wouldn't try to tell you what to determine by what you see.


----------



## chickenia (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to share the things to look for at the entrance, it's very helpful!!! 



Ravenseye said:


> I try to correlate what my entrance activity is compared to what I see inside. But, some entrance things to look for are:
> 
> - Few bees, at least compared to other hives close by (assuming you have colonies to compare to)
> - Robbing with activity such as confrontations at the entrance, etc.
> ...


----------



## J O'Haro (Feb 4, 2014)

Pickling lime in shb traps. I use it instead of oil. works great! doesn't spoil or spill everywhere


----------



## BeezWild (Apr 30, 2015)

Ravenseye said:


> I try to correlate what my entrance activity is compared to what I see inside. But, some entrance things to look for are:
> 
> - Few bees, at least compared to other hives close by (assuming you have colonies to compare to)
> - Robbing with activity such as confrontations at the entrance, etc.
> ...


Thanks for posting those, but aside from watching for them, what exactly do these particular things indicate and what can you do about the issue, if anything? One thing I have seen is that last Saturday (May 2nd) I noticed one crawling bee about 20 feet from the hives (packages installed April 26th.) Being a novice I'm pretty sure it was a drone (no stinger) and was wondering if perhaps it had simply reached the end of it's life cycle or had just mated with the queen. She came with the package already mated which brings me to another question...how often do the queens mate?

Thanks!


----------



## Tjsegla (Aug 3, 2013)

This may seem like an obvious tip but when removing your boxes place them on top of your inverted telescoping cover. Bring an old t shirt and lay it on top to keep away any unwanted bees. I also keep a robber screen on hand. That came in handy when I just happened to be home and caught my hive getting robbed.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

jbeshearse said:


> Well, ok then The 300. Wait wasn't that a movie.


THIS IS SPARTA!!!! oops BEESOURCE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I use a plumbers torch to light my smoker. I also use it over my hive tool...seems to burn off those nasty anger pheromones.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

Tip # 1,973,298: When you remove the brick from the top of the hive, place it where you will NOT be walking. Tripping over a rock and falling down with a box of bees in your hands is not a good idea. 

Tip # 1,973,299: Be a good and smart manager. Bees are the best workers you will ever have and they know way more than you do. As a manager, give them the resources needed to do their jobs and get out of the way.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Bring several lighters. Keep a spare in the truck.

An extra box.

Spare frames.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Finding missplaced hive tools: I have a habit of putting them down somewhere...solution ..I now put bright orange duct tape on all my tools. It makes them so easy to spot.

I have trouble lifting and lowering. So I either put the hive cover on top of an adjacent hive and put boxes waiting for inspection or that I am not inspection on it at a level height of those I am working.

I also frequenly rest boxes on their side when not working them...the bees seem to be content staying deep in the box that way.

As mentioned earlier I frequently burn off my hive tool...ususally between working different hives.

Always keep a Queen clip marking pen in your pocket..who knows when you will need them.


----------



## popeye (Apr 21, 2013)

Grab those political signs after election. Make good temp covers etc. 
Don't have auto tint on your glasses or wear sunglasses. The bres will come for face.


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

chickenia said:


> It would be mighty helpful to us newbee's to have a list of what to ''look *for*'' at the entrance of the hive.....


At the Hive Entrance – Heinrich Storch . 70 pages of what to look for at the hive entrance year round.

download it here http://www.natural-beekeeping.co.uk/at-the-hive-entrance-heinrich-storch-free-book-download/


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

dudelt said:


> Tripping over a rock and falling down with a box of bees in your hands is not a good idea.


But it is SO entertaining for the rest of us!

Likewise, I have learned to never again work my hives while wearing an old pair of jeans with holes in the knees. My neighbors found the end result to be hilarious!  :applause::applause:


----------



## popeye (Apr 21, 2013)

On watching bees at entrance here is a good reference. It's a PDF. Google Jerry Freeman, " Learning How To Keep Bees". And other good stuff to help newbees.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Here's a tip I wish I could remember to do every time:

Place your cell phone in the pocket of your bee jacket. I always forget and leave it in the bibb of my overalls.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Tripping over a rock and falling down with a box of bees in your hands is not a good idea. 

I noticed that too... if you hit hard enough the box will go to pieces, making it even more exciting...


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

OK, along that line, remember to ALWAYS turn the fence charger off...inch:


----------



## gjt (Jul 24, 2014)

Combine weak hives in the fall.


----------



## Dave1958 (Mar 25, 2013)

When moving bees never assume that boxes will stay together, or gaps may develop. Always wear appropriate protective clothing, especially in transport. If your in an accident and bees become loose having a hood to quickly flip over your face may save your life till first responder can safely help you


----------



## BeezWild (Apr 30, 2015)

Stephenpbird said:


> At the Hive Entrance – Heinrich Storch . 70 pages of what to look for at the hive entrance year round.
> 
> download it here http://www.natural-beekeeping.co.uk/at-the-hive-entrance-heinrich-storch-free-book-download/


Nice .pdf download. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## DanielD (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't have much advice, but one would be to watch the entrance of the hive for a few minutes before going to work on it just to enjoy watching the bees do their thing.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Speaking of things happening at the entrance, if you see a small glob of bees outside near the entrance or on the ground, check it for a queen from one of your hives! Especially if you did a recent package installation.


----------



## texman034 (Feb 19, 2015)

New beekeeper here. When observing the bees, how does weather play into it? Will they be more active on sunny days and not on warm cloudy days?


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> >Tripping over a rock and falling down with a box of bees in your hands is not a good idea.
> 
> I noticed that too... if you hit hard enough the box will go to pieces, making it even more exciting...



Michael, 
Sounds like the voice of experience. I tripped over a concrete block due to a helper placing it behind me and me not knowing it. I had a brood box in my hands and fell on top of it. Believe me it weren't PURDY.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Oct 24, 2014)

BeezWild said:


> how often do the queens mate?


A queen only mates once.

After hatching from her cell, a virgin queen will take her mating flight (weather permitting). Drones will be attracted to her pheromones (chemicals used for communication) and will follow her. High in the air, she will mate with around 10-15 drones. After mating, the drones die and the newly mated queen has sperm with which to fertilize worker eggs.

You may be interested in watching a documentary with film on the mating flight; it really is quite fascinating.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>A queen only mates once.

Well, sort of. She may mate several times over several days, but once she starts laying she is done mating. So she mates several times over a short period of time and only does that once.


----------



## Learner (Jan 17, 2015)

Michael Bush said:


> >A queen only mates once.
> 
> Well, sort of. She may mate several times over several days, but once she starts laying she is done mating. So she mates several times over a short period of time and only does that once.


So, would/can she do her prenuptial flight a few times? I thought that happened only once. Is that a case of her sperm sac not being full after the first flight so she goes and mates again?


----------



## dobeedobeedo (Oct 21, 2014)

Technically, doesn't the drone only mate once???

Great thread, btw. Thanks!


----------



## Learner (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes, giving sperm kills the drone:

Collecting sperm from drones:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVjLkUVt-Lg


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>So, would/can she do her prenuptial flight a few times? 

Yes.

>I thought that happened only once.

It could be several times over several days.

>Is that a case of her sperm sac not being full after the first flight so she goes and mates again?

I don't know what motivates her to take multiple flights. That is a reasonable hypothesis. It could also just be a genetic thing or random chance...


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

From "Rearing queen Honey Bees" by Roger Morse, (paraphrasing): 

After about 3-5 days, the virgin queen will take her first flight. Flights usually last 2-20 minutes. Short flights are usually orientation flights. About half mate on the first flight. They mate 12-18 times, in two or three flights, over a span of 2-4 days. They usually start to lay eggs 2-3 days after the last mating flight. They "lose the ability to mate normally" at around 3 weeks of age.

--------------------
That's _one_ take on it.

Taking the averages (4 & 3 days), a virgin queen is _usually _fully mated a week after she emerges. Obviously, weather has a big influence on this.


----------



## Jennings (Sep 23, 2012)

Get an old washing machine to mix sugar syrup. You can leave it out side if you want. It will mix with cold water and pump into you're tank or buckets. Just add sugar and water put the drain hose in container (big enough to hold it all) turn it on and walk away. 
Smoke you're hive tool, jacket and any stings to block alarm pheromones. A few puffs is all it seems to take.
You can tell a lot by turning a box on end and looking into it from the bottom. Count frames of brood, check for swarm cells...etc.
I use a 2 gallon bucket for a tool caddy, and a place to put wax scrapings. A couple hive tools, 9 frame spacer for supers, paint marker, sharpie, duct tape, queen cages, bee brush. All my little odds and ends are always in this bucket. Any wax I scrape during inspections goes in the bucket, when I start having to dig around for things I empty the wax and start over.
Use window screen to close hive entrances and auger holes in boxes for transporting hives. Just cut appropriate size pieces and stuff'em in, no fasteners or anything else necessary.


----------



## Jennings (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh yeah, and when the grass gets too tall for mowing in you're bee yards use a string trimmer, let it dry for a few days and you have smoker fuel waiting for you when you get there.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

I have found that instead of using multiple hive tools (after one is coated in alarm pheromone) just throw the tool in the soil wipe it off and go. Smoke it too if you feel the need. Shoot sometimes I just stick the first inch in honey then bees like the tool quite a bit after that. Whatever works.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Jennings said:


> Smoke you're hive tool, jacket and any stings to block alarm pheromones. A few puffs is all it seems to take.
> You can tell a lot by turning a box on end and looking into it from the bottom. Count frames of brood, check for swarm cells...etc.
> 
> Use window screen to close hive entrances and auger holes in boxes for transporting hives. Just cut appropriate size pieces and stuff'em in, no fasteners or anything else necessary.


Great tips. I use paper towens to stuff the entrances of my hives when moving, if they are not going to be closed up long (or it's nighttime and I feel ventilation is not an issue.

I tend to use the smoker on myself more than I do the bees, it certainly helps mask those pheremones fform previous stings....

Thanks


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Tennessee's Bees LLC said:


> I have found that instead of using multiple hive tools (after one is coated in alarm pheromone) just throw the tool in the soil wipe it off and go. Smoke it too if you feel the need. Shoot sometimes I just stick the first inch in honey then bees like the tool quite a bit after that. Whatever works.


Dip it in honey, great idea.


----------



## CreamPuffFarm (Apr 28, 2011)

Not that experienced here yet, but learning.
1. When I started out I would often close up hives and walk away, then remember I forgot to check "something." So I began making a list of things to look for, check. This saved me opening the hives repeatedly. 
2. Keep the same piece of paper and write down what you find.
3. Slow down and think about what you're looking at/for. 
4. General livestock experience is very helpful in working bees, too. If you're used to looking for changes in your livestock, it transfers over quite well to bees.


----------



## Jennings (Sep 23, 2012)

To clarify, I only use one hive tool, but I keep more than one in my bucket. I usually have a j hook tool for really stubborn frames, and a regular hive tool for 99.9% of work. I have never worried about pheromones on it. I do smoke my hands and jacket pretty regularly.


----------



## Spark (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a 5 gallon bucket and keep one of everything in it especially when visiting outyards never know what you need. The most important thing I do carry is bottle water.. I get thirsty quickly.


----------

